# Demo of Chen Pan Ling Tai Chi Form



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 2, 2008)

He demonstrates sections of it, nicely done:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for that link


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## PHElwood (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------

